# Difficult day



## Joseg (Jun 5, 2011)

So when I got my boy Max from a friend, I found out a few weeks later he had hip dysplasia, broke my heart hearing him whimpering and me having to carry him to the vet. since that day we've kind limited him how hard we ran him, kinda hard to do when your dog has bad ball drive.. Well got divorced and kids stayed with him (this is where it starts to hurt). Kids treat him great and spoil him and I have seen by boy a few times since I moved out of state.. So earlier this year, my kid reaches out to me that he has a growth and they are treating him for that. Not bad news but not that great either.. So today, my son text me, we need to talk about Max when we get a chance. He's been laying around more and also tells me something he didn't tell me earlier that wasn't the only item the vet found. 

I knew this day would come sooner or later, but now I'm wishing he could bounce back and be energetic and do all the good stuff. but reality is, looks like he's been called to a better place. My kid knows what needs to be done, I know what needs to be done. but none of us want to say it..


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

{{{HUGS}}} Relief from suffering is the last best gift we can give them... 😢


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 24, 2020)

More hugs. I'm so sorry.


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

I’m so sorry - it’s always hard even when it’s the right thing to do


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

I can’t imagine what your family will be going through. I’ve been loosing my dogs one by one at the old age 12-14... it was absolutely devastating.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

I've been there. How hard it is has never kept me from making the right decision, my dogs trust me to do it.


----------



## Joseg (Jun 5, 2011)

Thank you all, spoke with the vet yesterday and speaking with my boys and ex wife today about it. Don't want him to suffer anymore..


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

I’m so sorry that you are at this point. It is the hardest and I think that the only way we all get through it is knowing that the suffering ends. It is the one and only solace imho. 

Wishing you strength.


----------

